# Duo Phase  ( my version )



## griff10672 (Jun 6, 2019)

Lot of time with the iron on this one ....  Sounds amazing !!


----------



## zgrav (Jun 6, 2019)

great build and choices for parts.  graphics are also very nice.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 6, 2019)

Look fantastic inside and out.  Did that wiring work out the way it's supposed to? Didn't for me so I wired it like this;


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 6, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Look fantastic inside and out.  Did that wiring work out the way it's supposed to? Didn't for me so I wired it like this;
> View attachment 618


yup ..... so far so good ..... wired it following the second pic shown on the build diagram


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks great, love the lights in the stomp switches!


----------

